# Eagle 320C, Navman 4350 and transducers?



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

These 2 models have caught my eye. Basically I scoured the wise words found on this forum and made a shortlist for a 1st sounder for me, can anyone add anything to assist me here on these 2 models? 

Not sure which way to go with a transducer. Correct me if I'm wrong but do I have to choose to buy an internal thru hull transducer OR an external (req a bracket set up) transducer? (edit, I'm now clear about mounting options)

I'm thinking thru hull is what the majority of people go for, but what happens when I upgrade my kayak in the future and realise my new one has a groovy transducer recess thingy on it!

If I ever got really clever could I attach a GPS to these also? Or are they a different bit of kit altogether?

ps, will probably buy from the US. Prefer not a Hummingbird if they don't measure in meters.

Thanks in advance 

Cheers Dave


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Thanks Lazy,

I'm learning a lot from previous threads!!

Will try and view a few in the shops before ordering from Overseas.

Dave


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Dave, I'm sure you'd find the Eagle320c ideal for what we do. The unit is very close to (if not identical to) the Lowrance X67c, I'm very happy with my Eagle. I've used the transducer Sikaflexed into the hull and found it more than satisfactory, but as it happens I have to replace my tranny (lack of maintenance, entirely my fault) and I think I'm going to try the water bath method (mainly because I want to do a very fast install). This unit is a standalone (no GPS) and you would not be able to retrofit. My feeling is that a separate GPS is more useful anyway.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Hi Dave,

as you know i have been looking also and was leaning towards the eagle / lowrance.
maybe we could get a deal for 2, at least on shipping.

i just missed out on one on ebay that went for us $182 
someone else was selling them for us $216 (they have since put them up), if you are keen i could contact them and see if they will still do that price for 2.

from the shops shipping seems to be the killer.


----------



## ronotron (Nov 27, 2007)

gday guys,

I have a eagle 320c and think it is awesome. I purchased the suction transducer mount from a store in melbourne for $25 and have it mounted on the base of my kayak under the seat.. its easy to put on once in the water and easily removed just before coming in to shore.. i have used it for about four months now and have never had the suction mount come off the yak whilst in the water...

Cheers.. Ron


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

ronotron said:


> gday guys,
> 
> I have a eagle 320c and think it is awesome. I purchased the suction transducer mount from a store in melbourne for $25 and have it mounted on the base of my kayak under the seat.. its easy to put on once in the water and easily removed just before coming in to shore.. i have used it for about four months now and have never had the suction mount come off the yak whilst in the water...
> 
> Cheers.. Ron


Hi Ron,
i like the idea of the suction cup for simplicity but i think the scupper pro has more texture on it than a hobbie so it probably wouldn't stick.


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Thanks heaps guys,

1st question.... Single or dual beam? Consider that I'm predictable and lazy and tend to do 98% of my fishing from Gordons Bay, so water depth is up to 25 meters. Do you guys change settings in this environment?

I'm yet to see any in the flesh, maybe this weekend I'll do the rounds. 
I like the waterbath method for the internal install, very tidy.
As much as an external install goes, I'd love to know water temp and speed etc, but I do have a concern for it getting damaged, knocked around at Gordons Bay launches!

Keza, I've been on the net looking around a bit. Getting a couple together makes sense.

A GPS would only be needed if I ever got adventurous and left my local area :shock: 
A kayak upgrade is also on the cards (new Viking or maybe Scupper Pro) so I'm keeping that in mind also.

muchos gracias

Dave


----------



## stitcho (Jun 29, 2007)

keza said:


> i just missed out on one on ebay that went for us $182
> .


 A 320c? If so $182.54 actually. Sorry mate that was me.  Ended up costing $242au delivered btw. Hopefully get on on monday.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Dave73 said:


> Do you guys change settings in this environment?


Dave, I turn all the filtering etc off, then turn up the gain 'til the screen blacks out, then back it off a bit. I do adjust the gain occasionally - the Eagle lets you leave the control on so you just use up/down to adjust.

As it happens I'm replacing my faithful Eagle (broke a pin off at the base due to lack of maintenance and a wipeout) and have decided to go the Lowrance instead. The only difference I have seen between the models is the full screen flasher mode on the Lowrance, the case is also a darker colour.


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Thanks SBD.

Food for thought and I'm still yet to decide!

Cheers Dave


----------

